# Quick question about The Colony TX code on IFGC 2015



## RMP19331 (Feb 20, 2019)

To the point, New commercial construction on 5 lbs NG main. Size 6” Most municipalities require gas test on new service with a diaphragm gauge, I think it’s the 15lbs gauge. City inspector I know in another city said they use the 6lbs diaphragm gauge for testing on the inspection requirements in their municipalitiy, now I know that Colony maybe slightly different. Not sure. By chance is anyone familiar with the Colony TX codes?

Thanks in advance,
D Robertson M19331


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. https://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals (those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.

*This one is from me : Write more than one or two lines, elaborate. Are you proud of your trade? Show it! Talk about the jobs you've done, the path you took to get where you're at as a trades person, the amount of time spent in plumbing school(s) or years before you were eligible to take the journeyman exam etc.*


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

RMP19331 said:


> To the point, New commercial construction on 5 lbs NG main. Size 6” Most municipalities require gas test on new service with a diaphragm gauge, I think it’s the 15lbs gauge. City inspector I know in another city said they use the 6lbs diaphragm gauge for testing on the inspection requirements in their municipalitiy, now I know that Colony maybe slightly different. Not sure. By chance is anyone familiar with the Colony TX codes?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> D Robertson M19331


You and I both know every inspector is different in North Texas and have their own pick on this. Just use the 15lbs gauge and fill it to half the gauge.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I did a re-model a while back in Gainesville, FL. That city requires a manometer for gas line inspections. I used red Gatorade since water is difficult to see.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tommy plumber said:


> I did a re-model a while back in Gainesville, FL. That city requires a manometer for gas line inspections. I used red Gatorade since water is difficult to see.


basically thats like the old mercury testers that cant be used any more due to the toxic mercury, now we must use the 5psi diaphragm gauge , pumping a 15 psi gauge to only 5 psi is not the same as the 5psi gauge is more sensitive to any pressure loss and will show it by the needle moving alot more..


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> basically thats like the old mercury testers that cant be used any more due to the toxic mercury, now we must use the 5psi diaphragm gauge , pumping a 15 psi gauge to only 5 psi is not the same as *the 5psi gauge is more sensitive to any pressure loss* and will show it by the needle moving alot more..


 



















Exactly. That is what the inspector told me. A 50 psi gauge that loses a few lbs. of pressure is hardly noticed. But a manometer is so sensitive that a pressure loss of just 1/4 psi shows. That is why that city wants it. 


To the original poster:


When ever I have any doubts or questions I just call the bldg. dept. and ask them what they want, how something is done, etc. Usually they give you the plumbing inspector's phone number.


Once I had a final plumbing inspection called in for a small church. I had roughed-in a drain line and water for a utility sink and now it was time for the laundry tub inspection. The inspector showed up, the church was locked with nobody there so he called me. I was far away. He asked if I could send him pictures of the sink to his cell phone and he would pass it. And that is what we did. He accepted pictures from my cell phone and then signed off on the permit card.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> Exactly. That is what the inspector told me. A 50 psi gauge that loses a few lbs. of pressure is hardly noticed. But a manometer is so sensitive that a pressure loss of just 1/4 psi shows. That is why that city wants it.
> 
> 
> To the original poster:
> ...


If you're speaking of spring gauges you would be correct but not when it comes to diaphragm gauges that are certified yearly. Having to test a gas system with a manometer is asinine.


----------

